# LH Chi + SH Chi = ? Info wanted..



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

Daizy's mom was a LH and father a SH. Does anyone know what kind of coat she will have? Daizy LOOKS just like her mom- and I saw her mother grow up and she had a coat like Daizy's at this age. Her tail hair is almost 3 inches long at 17 weeks! Her ear hair is long too and she is fuffy with very thick hair. But since the father was a SH will she be a medium coat? Anyone with a pup like this and what did their coat turn out like? 


Another post made me wonder this. In the UK SH and LH chi can't be bred together and registered. Anyone know why? The poster mentioned they were considered different breeds? Help? I am in the USA please forgive my ingnorance.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

yeah in england long haired and short haired are while not considered 2 seperate breeds as such, its just that its prefered to keep traits to traits.
in a long haired to a long haired breeding you get only long haired, same with short to short...
in a long to short you can get short haired, long haired and "medium coated" pups...looks like daizy will be long coated though.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

She looks like a LH to me.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

They did used to breed LH to SH in UK but stopped it, hence sometimes you can get a 'throwback' of either hair in the pups.


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

Long hair is a recessive Gene, which means that there will need to be two present in order to be long haired, just like some certian colors, such as chocolate. Where as Short hair is Dominant over Long hair, so all they need is one Short hair Gene to be Short haired, so a Short hair can produce long haired babies. puppies that have a long haired parent will always have one long haired gene as that is all that particular parent had to pass on. the same is true when it comes to colors. black is dominanat to chocolate, so if a puppy has a black parent and a chocolate parent, the black parent has to be hiding the chocolate gene behind the dominant black gene.

lets say that a black long haired female was bred to a chocolate short haired male. and they have four puppies. the geno types would be as such:

BbSs-Black Short Coat baby
Bbss-Black Long Coat baby
bbSs-Chocolate Short Coat baby
bbss-Chocolate Long Coat baby

ofcourse I could go on and on, but it would probably just confuse most people... I used to do this all the time when I raised rabbits.. kind of a hobby of mine


----------



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

myparentskid- Does that mean Daizy might be a LH or SH in you opinion? Help? My brain is fried after watching the Steelers vs Colts game.
GO STEELERS!!


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

I would say from hearing what her parents are and seeing her pic in your sig, not to mention how long her hair is already, that she is a long hair. it can take up to three years for a long hair to get it's complete coat in.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

myparentskid
thanks for the info. zoey came out of two shorthairs. the breeder said that zoey's mom always has one lh in every litter. i like to read when people who study genetics at all post their results.
thanks again
darla


----------



## Fredchi (Jan 13, 2006)

If 2 Long H Chihuahua's breed, the puppies wil be 100% LH. 
If 2 Short H Chihuahua's breed, 75% the puppies wil be Short H, and 25% of the puppies Long H. 
If one LH chihuahua and one Short H chihuahua breed there is 75% for a Long H puppie, and 25% for a Short H puppie.


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

I am not seeing where you are getting your %. a LH has two LH genes, and a SH may have one, but could have 2 SH, so by breeding a SC to a LH, you may not even get a LH, as SC is dominant over LH.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

My Bella came from 2 short coats :? She doesn't have as much as Poco but it's long enough for me


----------



## Fredchi (Jan 13, 2006)

myparentskid said:


> I am not seeing where you are getting your %. a LH has two LH genes, and a SH may have one, but could have 2 SH, so by breeding a SC to a LH, you may not even get a LH, as SC is dominant over LH.


If you don't get genetics just trust me. 

But, LH can only get LH puppies. 
SC can get both, every 4th puppie is a LH (Statistically) 
And SC Breeded with LH give more (somethimes onley LH puppies, but every 4th is Statistically a SC)


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

But SC is a dominant gene, meaning that it can hide the LH gene. but if your SC has two SC parents, it is most likely that it will have two SC genes itself. so if this dog were to be bred to a LH there would only be SC. but those puppies would be hiding the LH Gene, meaning that if bred together they could produce a LH. You must realize that genetics is not a certian science, we can only guesstamate what we MIGHT get. but mutations and surprises still jump up, which is why I would never use % like that, as with each litter, something different is bound to happen.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

My hubby is so into genetics he's always telling me about eye color & says he's known a few men who were raising kids that deff weren't their own just because of the eye color :shock:


----------



## Fredchi (Jan 13, 2006)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> My hubby is so into genetics he's always telling me about eye color & says he's known a few men who were raising kids that deff weren't their own just because of the eye color :shock:


When it comes to eye color, it's really easy, becuse brown eye's is wherry dominant. I think genetics is wherry easy if you first gett it.


----------



## Fredchi (Jan 13, 2006)

myparentskid said:


> But SC is a dominant gene, meaning that it can hide the LH gene. but if your SC has two SC parents, it is most likely that it will have two SC genes itself. so if this dog were to be bred to a LH there would only be SC. but those puppies would be hiding the LH Gene, meaning that if bred together they could produce a LH. You must realize that genetics is not a certian science, we can only guesstamate what we MIGHT get. but mutations and surprises still jump up, which is why I would never use % like that, as with each litter, something different is bound to happen.


I dont now have to eksplane it in English just now, but it's not like that, someone i now (breeder's) have shown me the tabel of the Genes, My owne breeder has toled be about it, and when she have one SC and one LH, she alwais gett more (sometimes only) LH puppie's. 
If there is a LH gene in the bunch it's soo likaly to showe. 

(AND i don't say It's always every 4th puppie of one SC and one LH that's SC, but it's more likaly, 
and if there's only SC behine two SC breeding, ther may onley be SC, but there's always a chance for a LH when it comes to SC.)


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Quote fromFredchi---I dont now have to eksplane it in English just now, but it's not like that, someone i now (breeder's) have shown me the tabel of the Genes, My owne breeder has toled be about it, and when she have one SC and one LH, she alwais gett more (sometimes only) LH puppie's. 
If there is a LH gene in the bunch it's soo likaly to showe.

I don't think your breeder knows what she is talking about if she says she always gets more LH than SH from a LH parent and a SH parent. Let me just show you this. I have a male SH(Fudge) and a female LH(Flower) they bred well I got 4 SH and 2 LH puppies out of 1 litter. So I have to say SH is definetly the dominant gene. Also consider that Fudges dad is LH so you would think I would have had more LH but no I didn't SH is a dominant gene. If you don't believe me go to the chi-diaries section and look under Flowers puppies and you will see the puppies growing up and the see the difference in the coats.


----------



## Fredchi (Jan 13, 2006)

LadyBelle1 said:


> Quote fromFredchi---I dont now have to eksplane it in English just now, but it's not like that, someone i now (breeder's) have shown me the tabel of the Genes, My owne breeder has toled be about it, and when she have one SC and one LH, she alwais gett more (sometimes only) LH puppie's.
> If there is a LH gene in the bunch it's soo likaly to showe.
> 
> I don't think your breeder knows what she is talking about if she says she always gets more LH than SH from a LH parent and a SH parent. Let me just show you this. I have a male SH(Fudge) and a female LH(Flower) they bred well I got 4 SH and 2 LH puppies out of 1 litter. So I have to say SH is definetly the dominant gene. Also consider that Fudges dad is LH so you would think I would have had more LH but no I didn't SH is a dominant gene. If you don't believe me go to the chi-diaries section and look under Flowers puppies and you will see the puppies growing up and the see the difference in the coats.


Everybody dosn't get that, but statistcal it's like that, and she dos't always get more LH, but mostly yes, f.eks. my chi was born alone (no sisters ore brothers) her mom was LH and dad SC (SH) ans she is SC (SH, Kort Håret), so i don't say it's always like that, it all comes to the forfathers and sutch to.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry maybe I am misinterpretiing what you are saying but I thought you meant always because of this quote from you---*she alwais gett more (sometimes only) LH puppie's.*


----------



## Fredchi (Jan 13, 2006)

LadyBelle1 said:


> Sorry maybe I am misinterpretiing what you are saying but I thought you meant always because of this quote from you---*she alwais gett more (sometimes only) LH puppie's.*


I Wrote wrong, I Men mostly, sorry


----------

